# Bruising and Swelling after injection



## CWBassist (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a quick question that i need answered asap.

I have just started a cycle of 300 mg of test enth once a week for 10 weeks, injecting into the ass.  I have been doing the injections myself, making sure everything is clean and sanitary prior injection.

The last injection i gave myself i had alot of trouble keeping the needle strait while it was in my glute, and becuase of that, the wound bled a little more than i would like.  Its now the day after, and i have a lumb under the skin, a bruise where i injected, and it hurts like a sominabitch!  Im just worried that it may be scar tissue, or that i may be reacting bad to the injection, or if its just cause i had trouble keeping the needle strait in the muscle.

Please someone analyze this and give me some educated information.  Thanks so much guys, your the best!!!

--Clint--


----------



## sdawg (Aug 8, 2007)

Im gonna just tell ya my personal experiences. I found when i stick and asperate if theres blood i was pulling out and moving the pin just a bit but afterward, say a day or so i would have a hell of a lump and sore as all get out. now if i get blood i move to a whole different spot. I warm the shot in water first and ussually stick after a hot shower. I have noticed in the hip area that if i stick a little lower than normal it will hurt a for a few days. Though it hurts like hell have your lady rub the lump out that has helped me greatly in the past. Watch for any signs of heat and redness. Hope this helps some, good luck.


----------

